# best wat to hire a climber?



## my82cam (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a tree service in Nashville TN. Just a small tree service but sometimes i need a climber. i have a lot of new climbing gear and do some climbing myself but some stuff is best left to an expert climber that has more experience than i do. I found a guy who has been climbing for 10 years or so, but doesn't own any of his own gear and would have to use my stuff. i guess my question is this, should i hire someone who has to use my gear? does this make me more liable for his safety if he uses my gear? i dont want to get sued by him or his wife if he gets hurt. would having him sign a general liability release form be a good thing for me to do? thought i would ask what you guys thought, thanks


----------



## ctrees4$ (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow!! An arborist for ten years with no gear? Sounds like you and him both are new to this game. Walk away from that and find someone insured or just turn down the jobs you dont want. You will find that NOT paying doctor bills and lawsuits can be profitable.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2011)

my82cam said:


> I have a tree service in Nashville TN. Just a small tree service but sometimes i need a climber. i have a lot of new climbing gear and do some climbing myself but some stuff is best left to an expert climber that has more experience than i do. I found a guy who has been climbing for 10 years or so, but doesn't own any of his own gear and would have to use my stuff. i guess my question is this, should i hire someone who has to use my gear? does this make me more liable for his safety if he uses my gear? i dont want to get sued by him or his wife if he gets hurt. would having him sign a general liability release form be a good thing for me to do? thought i would ask what you guys thought, thanks


 
Unless he is an in idependent contractor has his own gear and truck insurance etc and you pay him as an independant contractor and give him a 10-99 form you are responsible at least in my state check your laws.If you are worried you need to talk to a lawyer about it.Do not take advice here as 100 percent true.


----------



## my82cam (Jul 24, 2011)

well, he said he had some gear but it got stolen a couple years ago. he works for NES and they supply him with all gear needed so he doesn't feel the need to buy new gear he wont use. i haven't felt right about using him, i think i should go with my gut feeling and with what you guys say too.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 24, 2011)

ive only been climbing full time for lil over 2 years ive had my own gear b4 that as well when i was a greenie. IDC what they say i will only climb on MY gear and rope, and i will only run my 200t. Job is to dangerous to use someone elses stuff and not know what happen to it b4 you used it or to have a saw that dont want to start right. IMO he aint a real climber if he dont have his own saddle, safety lanyard(flipline), spikes and climb line.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 24, 2011)

if your worried about getting sued if he gets hurt it makes it sound like you are not insured... so first step get insurance... and I'm pretty sure, in any state, unless he is insured personally you are still responsible if he gets hurt. you can 1099 someone for any wages paid if you dont take taxes out but that does not releive you of the duty to carry insurance


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2011)

my82cam said:


> well, he said he had some gear but it got stolen a couple years ago. he works for NES and they supply him with all gear needed so he doesn't feel the need to buy new gear he wont use. i haven't felt right about using him, i think i should go with my gut feeling and with what you guys say too.


 
I say try him out but not on a job and see how he climbs


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> ive only been climbing full time for lil over 2 years ive had my own gear b4 that as well when i was a greenie. IDC what they say i will only climb on MY gear and rope, and i will only run my 200t. Job is to dangerous to use someone elses stuff and not know what happen to it b4 you used it or to have a saw that dont want to start right. IMO he aint a real climber if he dont have his own saddle, safety lanyard(flipline), spikes and climb line.


 
Climbing gear does not a Climber make! But the fact that he does not have any tells me he is fly by night gypsy.But that dont mean he can not be trained to be a really good one!


----------



## my82cam (Jul 25, 2011)

i have insurance and a license but that doesn't mean i am okay with getting sued over something lol just trying to be smart about this. i know i wont use anyone elses gear but my own to climb and dont see why someone else would use a strangers gear. i think i need to do some thinking about this


----------



## treemandan (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, I always go with what my gut tells me. Right now my gut is telling me just to laugh at yer ass you non-climbing tree service owner. Well maybe you can just tell the climber what to do from the ground? Better not because it seems you wouldn't be able to pick a climber out of a line up. Jeez, what a circus you jess described.otstir:


----------



## my82cam (Jul 25, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, I always go with what my gut tells me. Right now my gut is telling me just to laugh at yer ass you non-climbing tree service owner. Well maybe you can just tell the climber what to do from the ground? Better not because it seems you wouldn't be able to pick a climber out of a line up. Jeez, what a circus you jess described.otstir:


 
i don't see what is so funny? i know of several large tree services where the owners have never climbed a tree in their life. maybe you didn't read my first post, but i do climb, hence the reason why i have climbing gear(i know i am not a "professional" climber and that is the reason i am looking for someone i can hire that i can learn from and get the job done at the same time). i also don't see what makes what i just described a "circus." i am a small business owner, asking for advice of other business owners that have more experience than i do.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2011)

my82cam said:


> i don't see what is so funny? i know of several large tree services where the owners have never climbed a tree in their life. maybe you didn't read my first post, but i do climb, hence the reason why i have climbing gear(i know i am not a "professional" climber and that is the reason i am looking for someone i can hire that i can learn from and get the job done at the same time). i also don't see what makes what i just described a "circus." i am a small business owner, asking for advice of other business owners that have more experience than i do.


 
Why is it any of 
Dans damn business how you do your Business .Why does it bother him?Well Dan why does it?I think Dan is full of himself!!!


----------



## my82cam (Jul 25, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Why is it any of
> Dans damn business how you do your Business .Why does it bother him?Well Dan why does it?I think Dan is full of himself!!!


agreed, and thank you, that is what i was thinking also. i believe Dans signature pretty much says that he is vey full of himself


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2011)

No offense but unless your a complete and total moron and the "climber" from NES as well you can collectively inspect the gear to insure it is good working order , I worked for a company where it was common practice to have company owned gear shared often by a few "competent" individuals .... and frankly all these guys who say I only work with my gear and never use someone elses or loan my to anyone are kinda goofy too , it would seem that at least in my opinion and experience damaged gear is EASILY IDENTIFIABLE


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 25, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Climbing gear does not a Climber make! But the fact that he does not have any tells me he is fly by night gypsy.But that dont mean he can not be trained to be a really good one!


 
or a drunk that sold his saddle for beer money. I hear ya the gear def dont make the climber but i dont know any 'climbers' that dont have the basics. There's a guy who rides around 2 towns over on a bike with a book bag of gear.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 26, 2011)

EEYUP! The Dan IS full of himself! HE IS. Therefore He am. He am,He does, He is... yer not!


Maybe it comes from the fact that he knew what he was doing BEFORE he hung out his shingle and don't ask silly questions.


Questions:
How do you hire a climber ?

The Dan's answer:

Know yer meat before you eat it so you don't end up with yer #### in yer hand tryin to beat it.

The Dan, circa: right now


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> EEYUP! The Dan IS full of himself! HE IS. Therefore He am. He am,He does, He is... yer not!
> 
> 
> Maybe it comes from the fact that he knew what he was doing BEFORE he hung out his shingle and don't ask silly questions.
> ...


 So meat eater! You knew everything from the day you took your first steps and never had to ask anything right?What a prodigy!I still think you are FOS!Does it help inflate your ego to put people down that were not acting like Jackwaggons to begin with?Do you feel threatened by him?Whats the problem he asked a simple question and does not need to be read the riot act?Go make a video and post it and bragg about your self some more!


----------



## treemandan (Jul 26, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> So meat eater! You knew everything from the day you took your first steps and never had to ask anything right?What a prodigy!I still think you are FOS!Does it help inflate your ego to put people down that were not acting like Jackwaggons to begin with?Do you feel threatened by him?Whats the problem he asked a simple question and does not need to be read the riot act?Go make a video and post it and bragg about your self some more!


 

You is one of them aintcha?:msp_scared:



Listen, what you just said in response to what I said sounds like something that somebody who didn't really read what I said. No ####. It don't. Does anyone think so too? Lets compare what I said to what LW said and see, then ,if you want, you guys can go back to , uh, well, whatever it was you were talking about but please do try to follow what I said if you are going to respond. Dam! WTF is with you stewnuts?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, another dimension to this topic could be: WHAT TO CHARGE A EMPLOYER WHO DON'T KNOW AS MUCH AS ME


See, if you are going to hire a guy who knows more than you then that guy just became the boss. Try that on. Don't fit well does it? Not for me either.

Dude, you come on with some BS like that about whether or not you should hire that guy who has to use yuor saddle? You say " I own a tree service but some stuff is best left to the experts?" Well, first from where I stand, well, yer a puss. But don't let that bother you. Secondly, if I were in yer shoes I would feel blessed with anyone that would climb up there and cut it. If it was me doing the climbing,no, you couldn't afford it, neither could I. I gave up babysitting boys like you, it was making my stomach sour. Now climb yer ass up there and cut it boy!


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, another dimension to this topic could be: WHAT TO CHARGE A EMPLOYER WHO DON'T KNOW AS MUCH AS ME
> 
> 
> See, if you are going to hire a guy who knows more than you then that guy just became the boss. Try that on. Don't fit well does it? Not for me either.
> ...


 
Why even comment? He asked a question this is a forum about gainning knowledge looks like he come to the right place to get answer aside from some people who know everything and constantly bad mouths any one who wants to get into the tree trimming business. 

There is not a job out there that the average person can't do if they want to and your job counts as one of them, just as mine and everyone starts some where.


----------



## bear gore (Jul 26, 2011)

i agree this is a place to learn not a####ing mental institution!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredmc (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm gonna interject here.

The way i see it: Climbing trees with little toy saws sounds kinda gay-to my redneck upbringing. Next time one of you sissy boys want to climb a tree, I'll cut it down with a 390 and a pocket full o' wedges, with you in it.:msp_mad:

No, really what is with the argumentative crap anyway? Why can't the arborists just get along?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 26, 2011)

fredmc said:


> I'm gonna interject here.
> 
> The way i see it: Climbing trees with little toy saws sounds kinda gay-to my redneck upbringing. Next time one of you sissy boys want to climb a tree, I'll cut it down with a 390 and a pocket full o' wedges, with you in it.:msp_mad:
> 
> No, really what is with the argumentative crap anyway? Why can't the arborists just get along?


 

Sounds like you are afraid of heights or something.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't get mad at me or The Dan, you'll have a job that will stump and break you, I'll come along and do it just like that while you are still having a conversation about yer saw or "the best way to hire a climber". You'll blink, I will have it down and then you'll ask how. Happens everytime with you then you get all mad cause I make it look easy and its you mother####ers getting all scared of me cause ya'll is afraid of heights. You should be but don't get mad at me cause you are pissing around out in the real world.


" the best way to hire a climber"? What a broad sweeping and stupit question that is, it cannot even be answered without just doing it. Puss.


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Don't get mad at me or The Dan, you'll have a job that will stump and break you, I'll come along and do it just like that while you are still having a conversation about yer saw or "the best way to hire a climber". You'll blink, I will have it down and then you'll ask how. Happens everytime with you then you get all mad cause I make it look easy and its you mother####ers getting all scared of me cause ya'll is afraid of heights. You should be but don't get mad at me cause you are pissing around out in the real world.
> 
> 
> " the best way to hire a climber"? What a broad sweeping and stupit question that is, it cannot even be answered without just doing it. Puss.


 
Looks like your the one getting upset. You are right we are functioning in the REAL WORLD and not delusional DAN world.


----------



## my82cam (Jul 26, 2011)

jrr344 said:


> Looks like your the one getting upset. You are right we are functioning in the REAL WORLD and not delusional DAN world.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 046 (Jul 26, 2011)

for the record... there is absolute nothing wrong with asking questions. 
everyone had to start somewhere. 

when newbies are afraid to ask questions for fear of getting slammed. 
that would take away an important part of AS!

usually I'll refrain from giving out advice unless someone is getting ready to do something really stupid. like getting themselves killed... too many pissing contests lately!


----------



## my82cam (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm not affraid to ask a question! i have learned a ton from AS by asking questions and plan on learning a lot more. "there is wisdom in the coucil of many." i would rather throw out a few jackwagons opinions and listen to the ones who actually know what they are talking about and want to help AS grow...


----------



## NCTREE (Jul 26, 2011)

No worries, not everyone here suffers from "small mans syndrome" just a few. If i didn't know any better i'd ask the same question.

If you hire someone just make sure he has his own gear and insurance, if not then he's not a subcontractor and probably can't climb for ####.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> No worries, not everyone here suffers from "small mans syndrome" just a few. If i didn't know any better i'd ask the same question.
> 
> If you hire someone just make sure he has his own gear and insurance, if not then he's not a subcontractor and probably can't climb for ####.


 
No worries? I dunno what you know but what I heard is " I don't know what I am doing, don't know if I should be doing what I am doing but I'm open for business." 

Its Ok NC. I never really liked your BS ass anyway. You seem kinda slow in the head... kinda like the OP.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2011)

Now little man NC is gonna try. Good luck joker boy.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Now little man NC is gonna try. Good luck joker boy.


 
Dan why dont you just answer the original Post in a good way without malice?


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 27, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Dan why dont you just answer the original Post in a good way without malice?


 
It will pass it is just his time of the month and he ran out of tampax.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Dan why dont you just answer the original Post in a good way without malice?


 
because I am extremely offended by ignorance which is a form of malice whether yer to stupit to see that or not.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2011)

treemandan said:


> because I am extremely offended by ignorance which is a form of malice whether yer to stupit to see that or not.


 Malice The intention or desire to do evil; ill will.Do you think the OP intended ill will?I guess we now know who is ignorant you dont even know what the word means!
O.D.D. Dan, Im STUPIT you cant even spell now I know what I am dealing with you just like to fight .Well fine!Who are you to judge people anyway you Jackass!You could not even be halfway decent to him or anyone else could you?You are just a little man with a complex.What happened when you asked for an opinion as to your post and mine huh Napoleon?You got shot down like most Jackasses do when they run their Alligator mouth !If you do not have anything good to add to someones knowledge base here you would rather hinder than help a person huh Dan?Keep your stupid Alligator mouth shut unless you want to help !:deadhorse:


----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2011)

my82cam said:


> I have a tree service in Nashville TN. Just a small tree service but sometimes i need a climber. i have a lot of new climbing gear and do some climbing myself but some stuff is best left to an expert climber that has more experience than i do. I found a guy who has been climbing for 10 years or so, but doesn't own any of his own gear and would have to use my stuff. i guess my question is this, should i hire someone who has to use my gear? does this make me more liable for his safety if he uses my gear? i dont want to get sued by him or his wife if he gets hurt. would having him sign a general liability release form be a good thing for me to do? thought i would ask what you guys thought, thanks


 
OK, I am sorry. I am sorry you all don't see the downright satire, irony, pain, fear and comedy in this paragraph. 


And no, I would never hire the guy you are talking about to climb trees. That would be a good thing for you to do... well not to do. Either of you two on the loose in the 82 camaro would scare the crap outta me. I hire him to ground for me while I figured out the arial acrobatics since it was my company and my liabilty and I should charge you for telling.


All the sudden some guy starts to think he is " just gonna cut it with his 390" ( whatever that is, a saw I presume) and its up to me to make sure things go right. Stay on the ground puppies.


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 27, 2011)

treemandan said:


> OK, I am sorry. I am sorry you all don't see the downright satire, irony, pain, fear and comedy in this paragraph.
> 
> 
> And no, I would never hire the guy you are talking about to climb trees. That would be a good thing for you to do... well not to do. Either of you two on the loose in the 82 camaro would scare the crap outta me. I hire him to ground for me while I figured out the arial acrobatics since it was my company and my liabilty and I should charge you for telling.
> ...


 
We will stay on the ground, you stay on the computer.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2011)

Seriously, become an expert yourself, you figure out , its your equipment. Take I guess what a sub like me needs for all of what you ask. Think about what you are gonna have to do. Still worth it not doing it yourself? Are we still talking?


----------



## 046 (Jul 27, 2011)

now if you had said, "I'm offended by stupidity" that I would understand. 

NO one should be offended by someone that doesn't know something and is asking to correct that shortcoming. ignorance is not a crime ... we all had to start somewhere. 

now if someone knows there's a big steaming pile of dog crap sitting there. 
then steps in it anyways .... I'd laugh at his stupid ass. 



treemandan said:


> because I am extremely offended by ignorance which is a form of malice whether yer to stupit to see that or not.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought this thread was a complete waste and then this incredible" GIRL" fight happened now I can't stop laughing so Thank You all who have participated .....


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought this thread was a complete waste and then this incredible" GIRL" fight happened now I can't stop laughing so Thank You all who have participated .....


 
Well I thought this was dead until you started this gender war.LOL


----------



## NCTREE (Jul 28, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Now little man NC is gonna try. Good luck joker boy.


 
Uh Dan I almost sort of pity your sorry ass, you can't help it you are they way you are you were doomed from they day your ass came into this world. Don't worry though it will be alright when the worlds got you down you can always escape into your poetry.

Come on Dan! wheres your master piece the one thats gonna make you famous, the one thats gonna get you out of treework so you dont have to do this anymore. Hurry up Dan! I sence that mid life crisis coming on strong you better figure it out quick. If you need any pointers though just ask I would be glad to help a fellow treeman out.

PS. Maybe you should of bought that new corvette instead of that chipper.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 28, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Uh Dan I almost sort of pity your sorry ass, you can't help it you are they way you are you were doomed from they day your ass came into this world. Don't worry though it will be alright when the worlds got you down you can always escape into your poetry.
> 
> Come on Dan! wheres your master piece the one thats gonna make you famous, the one thats gonna get you out of treework so you dont have to do this anymore. Hurry up Dan! I sence that mid life crisis coming on strong you better figure it out quick. If you need any pointers though just ask I would be glad to help a fellow treeman out.
> 
> PS. Maybe you should of bought that new corvette instead of that chipper.


 


Yes, I sometimes get confused myself on whether I am a prima donna or just sick of the penny ass bull#### we all gotta deal with and who we gotta deal with it with. No, I don't mind guys like you who know the job and how you are gonna do start to finish. Sure we have our tizzies but I keep running into these semi-skilled tree service owners, they can't even think to tie the saw on right much less how to act. 
Me? No I don't know how to act... especially in public and that's apprarent and sure everybody starts somewhere, think about how you started. Yeah, yer a tough smart lil SOB ,you just do it and don't ask stupit questions . Mostly you do that is.

Yeah, I am always on the warpath for true wannabes. You know how I roll, you know how I work, you know why. So now you know why I am on the warpath. Hey, if you need agressive hand in a job up there give a holler dude...for anything.


And 101, don't make me slap you and get your tubby butt jigglin. You'll have to sneak me to get me, otherwise I'm much too fast.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jul 28, 2011)

treemandan said:


> OK, I am sorry. I am sorry you all don't see the downright satire, irony, pain, fear and comedy in this paragraph.




The Dan does have a valid point. Why would a self proclaimed tree service need to hire a climber? Isn't that the whole point of a tree service? If it is then we're not talking about a tree service. We're talking about something else entirely. Sure, the nomenclature can be tricky but a bunch of new climbing gear does not a tree service make. And if the subtle irony of misspelling stupid is lost on you then...well, there is nothing we can do to help you.

To answer the OP's question...I'll need some more information. Are you going to sub the work or hire an employee? Because it matters.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 28, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought this thread was a complete waste and then this incredible" GIRL" fight happened now I can't stop laughing so Thank You all who have participated .....


 
I'll be honest, I am something of a fanatic with this stuff myself. I love to see ya'll get riled so I write all that. Its all crazy but its true.

And of course you thought this thread was a waste at first. Sometimes you act like " one of them". Dude, you do, sorry to say. Yer cute though so I like ya.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 28, 2011)

newsawtooth said:


> The Dan does have a valid point. Why would a self proclaimed tree service need to hire a climber? Isn't that the whole point of a tree service? If it is then we're not talking about a tree service. We're talking about something else entirely. Sure, the nomenclature can be tricky but a bunch of new climbing gear does not a tree service make. And if the subtle irony of misspelling stupid is lost on you then...well, there is nothing we can do to help you.
> 
> To answer the OP's question...I'll need some more information. Are you going to sub the work or hire an employee? Because it matters.


 
And not just a climber but on the sub-contract side. YEEEAAHH! You guys think I am bad? No! I am the good guy, I'm trying to help but, look, its brutal out there puppies! 

ya'll be thinking alls ya'll gotta do is cut it with a 390 and the job is done.... 13 hours later.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Dan Can you explain to me a "one of them"? And i would be careful with the threats of slapping my tubby face because it may have been you that I met a a few years back at the Shell in Newtown , so watch it you may have to cash that check your mouth is writing and I don't think you got enough ### to get thet job done , and it may look pretty funny to see a guy at the WAWA sitting in his truck with all of his teeth knocked out ...... I am kidding:msp_sneaky: of course


----------



## NCTREE (Jul 29, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Yes, I sometimes get confused myself on whether I am a prima donna or just sick of the penny ass bull#### we all gotta deal with and who we gotta deal with it with. No, I don't mind guys like you who know the job and how you are gonna do start to finish. Sure we have our tizzies but I keep running into these semi-skilled tree service owners, they can't even think to tie the saw on right much less how to act.
> Me? No I don't know how to act... especially in public and that's apprarent and sure everybody starts somewhere, think about how you started. Yeah, yer a tough smart lil SOB ,you just do it and don't ask stupit questions . Mostly you do that is.
> 
> Yeah, I am always on the warpath for true wannabes. You know how I roll, you know how I work, you know why. So now you know why I am on the warpath. Hey, if you need agressive hand in a job up there give a holler dude...for anything.
> ...


 
Trust me dan I get your drift on the OP, I see it all to clear all the time. I just lost my helper not to long ago for what reason IDK. I can speculate that it was probably over money. The thing that really pisses me off is that the kid couldnt even open his mouth and ask for more money. I would have gave it to him cause hes worth it. But now I find out he is out subbing for a landscraper with no insurance no gear and not enough experience. Talk about ready to flip my lid.

As for you I don't mind your stories and even find them amusing sometimes. The thing that bothers me is that I gave you a shot to come work with me and do some real treework, none of this making gopher holes with poplar branches. You know a chance to put our sometimes rocky past to rest. You declined so I took it as bad character on your part, just another way to one up a brother. I could be wrong but thats my take. Its all good though you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 29, 2011)

Say what you will about me, about The Dan BUT trying to pin it on my bad character is so passe'.


----------



## jrr344 (Jul 29, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Say what you will about me, about The Dan BUT trying to pin it on my bad character is so passe'.


 
Dan do you even have a job?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 29, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey Dan Can you explain to me a "one of them"? And i would be careful with the threats of slapping my tubby face because it may have been you that I met a a few years back at the Shell in Newtown , so watch it you may have to cash that check your mouth is writing and I don't think you got enough ### to get thet job done , and it may look pretty funny to see a guy at the WAWA sitting in his truck with all of his teeth knocked out ...... I am kidding:msp_sneaky: of course



Yeah, I probably wouldn't wanna tangle with your fat ass if it came down to it! 

Just teasing, of course buddy! :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I probably wouldn't wanna tangle with your fat ass if it came down to it!
> 
> Just teasing, of course buddy! :msp_scared:


 
Actually I lost 40 lbs this summer and I am down to a smooth 230 so now all the fat ### comments will have to be refined to bad ### and I am sure the last thing people say about a silver back ape before he tears there arms off and beats them with em is "LOOK HOW FAT HE IS "


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 29, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I lost 40 lbs this summer and I am down to a smooth 230 so now all the fat ### comments will have to be refined to bad ### and I am sure the last thing people say about a silver back ape before he tears there arms off and beats them with em is "LOOK HOW FAT HE IS "


 
A silver back ape.. lmao! 

But sounds about right, and I hear ya buddy!! 

You sound almost ready to actually take on OD! lol..


----------



## my82cam (Aug 1, 2011)

To answer the OP's question...I'll need some more information. Are you going to sub the work or hire an employee? Because it matters.[/QUOTE]

i am not talking about hiring a guy full time, but just subing work out sometimes as needed. i have never subletted work out when it comes to tree work and thought i would ask for some advice from others, didn't know it would turn into this. lol i talked with a friend who ownes a large tree service, he gave me numbers for 2 guys that he uses to climb for him. both have insurance and are licensed and have all of their own gear. so, i think i found a climber when i need/want one.


----------



## k5alive (Aug 1, 2011)

theres two ways to do it, steal a good companys climber or test the man, have him do something in you're yard easy yet hard, carry the insurance, imo I WILL ONLY CLIMB WITH MY GEAR, I KNOW IT IS SAFE, I KNOW MY SAW IS 100% I WILL NOT USE ANOTHERS GEAR.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 1, 2011)

k5alive said:


> theres two ways to do it, steal a good companys climber or test the man, have him do something in you're yard easy yet hard, carry the insurance, imo I WILL ONLY CLIMB WITH MY GEAR, I KNOW IT IS SAFE, I KNOW MY SAW IS 100% I WILL NOT USE ANOTHERS GEAR.


 
Or the 3rd way don't allow someone that your unfamiliar with to put "himself" in a situation where he can hurt himself , someone else or do damage ..... I can see if a guy knows whats up just watching him get ready to climb


----------



## treemandan (Aug 1, 2011)

my82cam said:


> To answer the OP's question...I'll need some more information. Are you going to sub the work or hire an employee? Because it matters.



i am not talking about hiring a guy full time, but just subing work out sometimes as needed. i have never subletted work out when it comes to tree work and thought i would ask for some advice from others, didn't know it would turn into this. lol i talked with a friend who ownes a large tree service, he gave me numbers for 2 guys that he uses to climb for him. both have insurance and are licensed and have all of their own gear. so, i think i found a climber when i need/want one.[/QUOTE]

Interesting:msp_mellow:


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2011)

treemandan said:


> i am not talking about hiring a guy full time, but just subing work out sometimes as needed. i have never subletted work out when it comes to tree work and thought i would ask for some advice from others, didn't know it would turn into this. lol i talked with a friend who ownes a large tree service, he gave me numbers for 2 guys that he uses to climb for him. both have insurance and are licensed and have all of their own gear. so, i think i found a climber when i need/want one.


 
Interesting:msp_mellow:[/QUOTE]

Hey, someone has to do it if this ##### don't have the balls! how else you think he's supposed to have a tree service??


----------



## treemandan (Aug 2, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey Dan Can you explain to me a "one of them"? And i would be careful with the threats of slapping my tubby face because it may have been you that I met a a few years back at the Shell in Newtown , so watch it you may have to cash that check your mouth is writing and I don't think you got enough ### to get thet job done , and it may look pretty funny to see a guy at the WAWA sitting in his truck with all of his teeth knocked out ...... I am kidding:msp_sneaky: of course



Newtown down by Route 3 or where ever the Hell it is? I think there are 3 Newtowns, don't know how chewy or fruity they are, I stick close to home . Still, I keep a comanding veiw of the Wawa lot if I am sittin, I guess if i saw you all twerked up I'd go running, you best not follow.










Jess joking of course


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Newtown down by Route 3 or where ever the Hell it is? I think there are 3 Newtowns, don't know how chewy or fruity they are, I stick close to home . Still, I keep a comanding veiw of the Wawa lot if I am sittin, I guess if i saw you all twerked up I'd go running, you best not follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I want you to clarify the one of them comment and we'll talk guns after


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 3, 2011)

someone needs something other than beer to ease the bi-polar condition......


----------



## newsawtooth (Aug 7, 2011)

my82cam said:


> i am not talking about hiring a guy full time, but just subing work out sometimes as needed. .



Though it is not unusual for climbers of large companies to forgo their own gear, it is important to maintain some separation in terms of subcontracting. Go through the attached link as a start.

View attachment 193290


----------



## my82cam (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks newsaw....


----------



## Treetom (Aug 12, 2011)

The last climber I hired came in on the day we were removing a 90ft white pine. He brought in his climbing gear and a 192t. So far, so good. I sent him up this leaner with a rotten base on that windy day with my 200t and let him have at it. Topped 'er out ok. He was a little slow on blocking down the trunk with the 372xp so I took over on that part. And year or so later and he's the climber in all my tree removal videos. Still has (had) a few quirks but he's learning. I had some climbing jobs scheduled this Spring with him in mind but he had "complications" so never showed up. The climber before that cut my bull rope topping out a big pine on his first job. Top came crashing down. No damage done. Lucky on that one. Suggest you run a drug test if you have any doubts. The climber before Smokie was excellent. Had to get him out on work release, though. Once he finished his sentence, he was off and running. Undependable, no permanent phone or address. Now I do all the climbing. And I pay myself excellent wages. 

Some things to put on your check list: Does the applicant own climbing gear. Does he own climbing saw, say a 200t. If so, hire him on the spot. Does he have a permanent address other than his mother's. Does he have a driver's license, prolly gonna drive yer trucks. Can you reach him by phone. Did he show up for interview with old truck, can't get out of driver's side door, gets out of passenger side, beer cans fall out on driveway..... Does he talk too much and too fast. Common sense, bro'. Good luck with your interviews.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

*Best way to hire a climber*

[video=youtube;vZknV0EGNLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZknV0EGNLQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------

